# Gray Man Vs Tactical: Which is Better?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cannucks eh!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's the same guy, just dressed differently


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Video says Grayman point is to avoid negative attn... I always thought the idea of Grayman was to avoid any attention, good bad or otherwise. 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Video says Grayman point is to avoid negative attn... I always thought the idea of Grayman was to avoid any attention, good bad or otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


Grayman looks like he might get cold in all that snow.

ETA: probably not a bad idea to have two different packs, depending on the situation.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

The snow tossed on his knees... Lordy 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


>


They both make Mr. Trigger finger nervous. It might be da hoodies and one with the hands in the pockets. Yikes. Could be RG down in there.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Gray man all day long. Low profile, suits my personality to a T. 

Been following Nate aka " Canadian Prepper" for years. I like t fact that he keeps to political crap to a minimum and focuses reviewing gear etc.....

Glad to see his retail business is really taking off and his subscribers are trough the roof.

Godspeed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Grayman looks like he might get cold in all that snow.
> 
> ETA: probably not a bad idea to have two different packs, depending on the situation.


 That is why they have pack covers. It is a toss up on witch to pick. Where do you expect to use it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why not tactical in gray?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Why not tactical in gray?


Oh no ARMY tried that well almost gray fail. I think they shot the person that came up with this one. Upside it they were looking for you with the highest tech digital vision device you might get away. If you were not moving.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Ninja is better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Ninja is better.


 The face covering would make you fit right in.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will keep my woodland pattern BDU's, they work for where I am, woodland!

I have plenty left over from when I was in the guard, on the PD swat team and from DRMO bids.

That includes M-65 field jackets hoods and liners, even the ponchos.

My ALICE packs are the same. 

Everywhere around me is broadleaf trees. 

Last week it was 2 degrees F. here for a couple of days, out came the USAF artic parka to use.

Used the=at equipment in a winter hide for two days, had no problem functioning my rifle, was not really cold in it.

IF I am out of here in any response to threats the cammo will be worn in my AO, no need to blend, will be beyond that.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*I don't like to put people down but the guy that made this video is an amateur and it shows. *

_1. Both outfits still give the same silhouette & visual read. ( He still looks like he is trying to be tactical while preaching grey man.)
2. In both versions it still looks like he is wearing the very same form of 5.11 or alt brand pants.
3. The behavior he is displaying during his Grey Man demo is him sneaky sneaking on bridge ledges..._

*So let's correct a couple of issues.*

_1. Wear what normal people wear to the event or occasion you are going to.
2. Be participating in the normal activities at that occasion and event.
3. Don't let your face be a puckered up asshole._

The problem that many of your clandestine-wannabe-kiddies, or your "street ninjas" have is that it isn't just what you wear it is how you behave. If you try to lie and you suck you will get caught, and half the time when going into an area where you don't belong most of those that do belong there notice, start paying attention, so your ninja secrets out.

*If you want to blend in, stop trying to "be special", just behave and dress like everyone else if you don't want to be noticed.* 
Also helps not to be freakishly big and tall like me, cause then everyone is nervous around you until you check out.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

A great example based on recent events... All these "patriots" storming the capital in their weekend warrior kit. If I was a real bad dude, I would have dressed like someone that works at congress when I went in and stole whatever electronics I thought had intel. Which btw did go missing. That is grey man, getting in getting your shit done, and not standing out, because you researched, observed, and knew what you were doing. Not your Fast Helmet & plate carrier with all your dipshit coolkid morale patches.

Showmanship doesn't equal Tradecraft, usually the opposite.

EDIT: P.S. One last thing, stow that ugly F'ing backpack in your vehicle, many places in the city won't let you carry in a backpack. If I see someone with a pack, that is the first dude I would mug/loot.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

The term grayman is miss leading. It just means you wear what the locals wear. Out here in ranch country, New Mexico jeans and a flannel shirt would be considered gray man. The tactical can always come out at night. The same goes for weapons, carry a shotgun or leaver 30/30 in daytime, carry an AR or AK after dark.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


>


Saw this video a week or so ago. Interesting discussion. For me, it's Gray Man. I'm in my mid 60's. At my age we definitely don't want to stand out. It's much better to be a nasty surprise to any bad guy.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Captjim_NM said:


> The term grayman is miss leading. It just means you wear what the locals wear. Out here in ranch country, New Mexico jeans and a flannel shirt would be considered gray man. The tactical can always come out at night. The same goes for weapons, carry a shotgun or leaver 30/30 in daytime, carry an AR or AK after dark.


Yep. It's all about blending in.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Retired from the Army over 25 years ago so I’m getting too old for the tactical route, besides, I think if you go tactical you should live in an area that has allot of forrests, so it’s gray an for me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Gray.. blend in. Just be another old buy with a backpack. Hell, I’d carry one of the grandkids packs if necessary to look non-threatening.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually use neither, but it has not been a problem. Even now most people don't like bikers, even when we are married and church going. Even with gray hair most citizens act like we carry rocket launchers...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Want to be The Gray Man?
Listen to Life During Wartime by The Talking Heads. It has all you need to heed.

Just my .02.


----------

